# Valve Software: Gabe Newell bestätigt Arbeiten an Half-Life 3 und Source Engine 2



## MichaelBonke (11. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Valve Software: Gabe Newell bestätigt Arbeiten an Half-Life 3 und Source Engine 2 * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Valve Software: Gabe Newell bestätigt Arbeiten an Half-Life 3 und Source Engine 2


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2012)

Das ist gut, es wurde ja auch endlich mal Zeit


----------



## chbdiablo (11. November 2012)

Na dann dauerts ja nur noch 10 Jahre


----------



## killer36 (11. November 2012)

Wurde auch mal Zeit das es vom Chef persönlich dementiert wird.


----------



## s0cKe (11. November 2012)

Nächstes Jahr auf der E3 wird sich wohl einiges ändern. Ich denke so ziemlich jeder hochrangige Publisher hat inzwischen nen Launchtitel für die Next-Gen zumindest in nem präsentablen Zustand. Spielerisch kommt dann (hoffentlich) mal wieder frischer Wind in die Industrie..


----------



## MrCry3Angel (12. November 2012)

@s0cKe
ich hoffe auch ! 
die heurige E3 ist ja voll in die Hose gegangen ! außer vielleicht "WatchDogs" das mich sehr Überaschte !
die nächste E3 könnte wieder Hammer werden ""wenn"" sie neue Konsolen vorstellen dann rechne ich sowieso als erstes mit Microsoft


----------



## baiR (12. November 2012)

Ich glaube ich habe fast einen Herzinfarkt erlitten, als ich diese Überschrift gelesen habe. 
Aber als ich den Text dazu gelesen habe ging meine Euphorie wieder etwas herunter. Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Vielleicht meinte es Newell nicht ganz ernst. Wenn er die Ankündigung offiziel bei einen bekannten Magazin gemacht hätte dann würde ich mich mehr freuen.

Wollen wir mal das beste hoffen. Half Life 3 mit Source Engine 2.  Einer meiner größten Träume würde damit in Erfüllung gehen.  



killer36 schrieb:


> Wurde auch mal Zeit das es vom Chef persönlich dementiert wird.



Dementiert? Hast dich wohl mit der Wortwahl etwas vergriffen.


----------



## Enisra (12. November 2012)

baiR schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe fast einen Herzinfarkt erlitten, als ich diese Überschrift gelesen habe.
> Aber als ich den Text dazu gelesen habe ging meine Euphorie wieder etwas herunter. Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Vielleicht meinte es Newell nicht ganz ernst. Wenn er die Ankündigung offiziel bei einen bekannten Magazin gemacht hätte dann würde ich mich mehr freuen.


 
Ja, und dann auch noch nicht nur irgendein Forum, sondern auch noch das Trollforum 
Naja, Bilder oder es passierte nicht


----------



## rowoss (12. November 2012)

BOOOMM!!!  HL3 endlich Licht in am Ende des Tunnels!!!!


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (12. November 2012)

ich hoffe nur das wir nicht noch 2 jahre warten müssen und oder das es so eine sch.... wird wie duke nukem!!!!
war es ja auch so ewig warten und alle waren schwerst enttäuscht.
die ersten hl teile waren ja mega, von story und allem her. bin ja echt gespannt ob und was da kommt


----------



## Basshinzu (12. November 2012)

LordHelmchen0815 schrieb:


> ich hoffe nur das wir nicht noch 2 jahre warten müssen und oder das es so eine sch.... wird wie duke nukem!!!!
> war es ja auch so ewig warten und alle waren schwerst enttäuscht.
> die ersten hl teile waren ja mega, von story und allem her. bin ja echt gespannt ob und was da kommt


 
sehe ich anders. von mir aus können sie sich so viel zeit lassen wie sie wollen. valve stand noch nie unter zeitdruck und das spiegelt sich auch in der qualität der spiele wieder.

jetz müsste valve nur noch bestätigen, dass sie ins filmgeschäft einsteigen und ich würde für wochen nicht mehr ohne grinsen aus dem haus gehn


----------



## metjaymz (12. November 2012)

Schade das aus Episode 3 nie was geworden ist. Ist aber auch ein unding uns einfach nach Episode 2 hängen zu lassen. Freu mich aber trotzdem auf HL3


----------



## Bitfreezer (12. November 2012)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> sehe ich anders. von mir aus können sie sich so viel zeit lassen wie sie wollen. valve stand noch nie unter zeitdruck und das spiegelt sich auch in der qualität der spiele wieder.
> 
> jetz müsste valve nur noch bestätigen, dass sie ins filmgeschäft einsteigen und ich würde für wochen nicht mehr ohne grinsen aus dem haus gehn


 
Stimmt nicht, ich habe HL2:EP2 am Tag des Erscheinens gekauft und es dauerte über 1 Monat, bis man es durchspielen konnte. Es gab mehrere Stellen im Spielverlauf, bei denen das Spiel stets abstürzte (nicht nur bei mir, bei sehr vielen Spielern). Wenn sie keinen Zeitdruck gehabt hätten, dann hätten sie es selbst einmal Level für Level durchspielen können und es wäre ihnen aufgefallen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (12. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, und dann auch noch nicht nur irgendein Forum, sondern auch noch das Trollforum
> Naja, Bilder oder es passierte nicht


 
Wär dir Reddit etwa lieber gewesen? Mir nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, Bilder oder es passierte nicht


 
ähm, das video hast du dir angesehen?


----------



## Zooler (12. November 2012)

Es war doch bereits länger spekuliert, dass Episode 3 in der Mache ist, bevor sich Valve dann vom Episodenprinzip verabschiedet hat. 

Ich finde die News plausibel. Und um die Qualität braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen, da Valve wahrscheinlich nicht das gleiche Schicksal drohen wird wie den Entwicklern von Duke Nukem. 

Ich fand die News jetzt nicht so aufregend und freu mich auf Half Life 3 im Jahre 2057


----------



## Darknomis806 (12. November 2012)

wers glaub


----------



## tommy1977 (12. November 2012)

Wow...tolle News! *facepalm* War das jetzt wirklich sooo überraschend? Seit Episode 3 über Board geschmissen wurde, war für mich klar, dass sich die Entwickler ne Schnitt machen und eine Evolutionsstufe weiter gehen. 



s0cKe schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr auf der E3 wird sich wohl einiges ändern. Ich denke so ziemlich jeder hochrangige Publisher hat inzwischen nen Launchtitel für die Next-Gen zumindest in nem präsentablen Zustand. Spielerisch kommt dann (hoffentlich) mal wieder frischer Wind in die Industrie..



Next Gen was? Konsolen? Diese bereits beim Release veralteten Brotdosen? Hier geht es um Half Life...eine Schande, diese Serie in Verbindung mit Konsolen zu nennen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> [...]
> Next Gen was? Konsolen? Diese bereits beim Release veralteten Brotdosen? Hier geht es um Half Life...eine Schande, diese Serie in Verbindung mit Konsolen zu nennen.


Auweia ... tut das eigentlich weh?


----------



## tommy1977 (12. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auweia ... tut das eigentlich weh?



Warum sollte das weh tun? s0cKe schreibt doch von Launchtiteln für die nächste Konsolengeneration, oder? Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass ich die aktuelle Entwicklung sehr bedenklich finde. Die Source Engine 2 (oder wie diese dann auch immer heißen mag) wird bei Veröffentlichung wesentlich mehr ermöglichen, als es die nächste Konsolengeneration jemals zu leisten vermag. Und wer ist wieder der Leidtragende? Richtig, der PC-Spieler. Da hat man zu Hause Hardware stehen, welche eine nie dagewesene Grafikpracht darstellen könnte und es wird nicht genutzt, weil die limitierenden Plastikdinger mehr Kohle einbringen. Mich kotzt es einfach an, dass auf PC!!!Games immer mehr PC und Konsole in einem Atemzug genannt werden. Darf man jetzt nicht mal mehr hier, auf einer Seite, welche die behandelte Plattform bereits im Namen trägt, ein Lanze brechen?


----------



## soldier1990 (12. November 2012)

die wohl mit abstand beste news des jahres 
neues half live + neue engine und wenn es source 2 wird hoffentlich mit destruciton


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> [...]


Du darfst fast alles, so lange es den Forenregeln entspricht. 

Niemand weiß, welche Hardware die "NextGen"-Konsolen haben werden. D.h. Aussagen bzgl. "veraltete Brotkasten" ist nicht wirklich klug. Wenn man den Gerüchten bzgl. DevKits der PS4 vertrauen kann, ist die Hardware auf jedenfall konkurrenzfähig.

Mir ist selbstverständlich bewusst, dass ein 'top notch' PC mit den besten verfügbaren Komponenten schwer zu schlagen ist, aber hier muss man einfach mal die Frage stellen: was ist der Durchschnitt? Mit welcher Hardware zocken die *meisten* Leute? Sind das wirklich die PCs mit Grafikkarten für 400 EUR und mehr? 

Ich denke nicht.

Was die Source Engine betrifft, die war schon zum Release nicht wirklich 'awesome'. Eine tolle Engine, die flüssig lief und läuft ... die Havokimplementierung war nett. Aber das war es auch schon. 

Worauf ich hinaus wollte: das stumpfe und stupide Konsolenbashing *ohne* Substanz. Wenn die ersten Hardwaredetails der neuen NextGen Konsolen veröffentlicht wurden, die 720 mit 512MB VRAM auskommen muss, *dann* sind solche Kommentare sicherlich angebracht ... aber definitiv nicht vorher.


----------



## lunatic666 (12. November 2012)

@ tommy  aha ,und du weisst schon was für hardware in den dingern steckt?


----------



## Maddi20 (12. November 2012)

wird da der occulus rift unterstützt?


----------



## tommy1977 (12. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du darfst fast alles, so lange es den Forenregeln entspricht.
> 
> Niemand weiß, welche Hardware die "NextGen"-Konsolen haben werden. D.h. Aussagen bzgl. "veraltete Brotkasten" ist nicht wirklich klug. Wenn man den Gerüchten bzgl. DevKits der PS4 vertrauen kann, ist die Hardware auf jedenfall konkurrenzfähig.
> 
> ...


 
Mir ist schon klar, worauf du hinaus willst. Allerdings zeigt die Erfahrung, dass die Konsolen spätestens 1 Jahr nach Release nicht mehr mit halbwegs normalen PCs mithalten können. Und wenn ich von Durchschnitts-Zocker-PCs rede, meine ich die Preisspanne 500-1.000 Euro. Alles darunter hat für mich keinen Anspruch darauf, sich spieletauglich zu nennen...zumindest nicht, wenn ich von aktuellen Titeln wie Battlefield 3 & Co. spreche. Ich konnte damals auch die Diskussion über Crysis 1 nicht verstehen. Ich hatte damals keinen Highend-PC und konnte trotzdem alles auf "hoch" spielen. Was manche hier für Ansprüche trotz völlig veralteter Hardware stellen, ist schon dreist. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch ein verklärtes Bild von der Hardware-Landschaft in unseren Arbeits-/Wohnzimmern.


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, worauf du hinaus willst. Allerdings zeigt die Erfahrung, dass die Konsolen spätestens 1 Jahr nach Release nicht mehr mit halbwegs normalen PCs mithalten können.


Welche Erfahrung? 

Es gab jetzt genau eine Generation, die man mit PCs bzw. deren Spiele vergleichen kann. *Eine*! In so einem Fall würde ich nicht wirklich von "Die Erfahrung zeigt ..." sprechen. 

Das ist übrigens so ein Punkt, den ich meinte. Für *dich* ist ein Spiele PC erst ein PC im Bereich von 500-1.000 EUR. Das ist für andere viel Geld. Ich habe zwar auch immer sehr gute Spiele PCs, allerdings hab ich genug Freunde und Bekannte, die auch spielen, aber deutlich weniger für einen PC ausgeben *wollen* und *können*.


----------



## lunatic666 (12. November 2012)

also nach einem jahr ist die hardware vllt schonwieder n bissel  *veraltet. aber die entwickler haben sich grade auf die plattform *eingeschossen.
wie sollen entwickler sich denn auf die high end pc*s konzentrieren oder optimieren? das geht doch garnet ! alle halbe jahre ne neue graka,oder vllt wieder n neuer sockel..
ich finde es jedenfalls ziemlich stark was sich noch so alles aus den alten *brotdosen rauskitzeln lässt.mit den lumpigen 512mb ram.
und aus der next gen können sie dann hoffentlich noch mehr rausholen ,das dann auch die *hardwarefetischisten* zufrieden sind und ihre pc*s  bei jeder neuen graka serie  wieder ein update kaufen dürfen/können.

aso ja  half life..man darf gespannt sein^^..


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Alles darunter hat für mich keinen Anspruch darauf, sich spieletauglich zu nennen...


 
tja, dann redest du aber von einem winzigen kundenkreis, für den es sich schlicht nicht lohnt zu entwickeln.

was meinst du wohl, weshalb die PC-EXKLUSIVEN spiele von blizzard dermaßen niedrige hardware-anforderungen stellen und sich bombastisch verkaufen? die bösen, angeblich limitierenden konsolen können da wohl nicht schuld sein. 
alleine schon dieses beispiel sollte dir zeigen, dass dieses dauernde gejammer ("buhuu, wir armen pcl'ler leiden unter der schwachen konsolen-hardware") schlicht und einfach totaler unsinn ist.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (12. November 2012)

Wie kommt man eigentlich darauf, dass "Ricochet 2" ein Code-Name für HL3 sein soll?


----------



## tommy1977 (12. November 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrung?
> 
> Es gab jetzt genau eine Generation, die man mit PCs bzw. deren Spiele vergleichen kann. *Eine*! In so einem Fall würde ich nicht wirklich von "Die Erfahrung zeigt ..." sprechen.
> 
> Das ist übrigens so ein Punkt, den ich meinte. Für *dich* ist ein Spiele PC erst ein PC im Bereich von 500-1.000 EUR. Das ist für andere viel Geld. Ich habe zwar auch immer sehr gute Spiele PCs, allerdings hab ich genug Freunde und Bekannte, die auch spielen, aber deutlich weniger für einen PC ausgeben *wollen* und *können*.



Und genau DAS ist der Punkt! Wer sich nur einen Fiat leisten kann oder will, darf dann auch nicht rumjammern, dass er bei den 24h auf der Nordschleife keine Chance hat. Es ist immer eine Aufwand-Nutzen-Rechnung...jeder so wie er kann und möchte. Daher meine Aussage, dass man unter 500 € keinen vernünftigen Spiele-PC bekommt. Das ist Fakt! Ich kann nicht verlangen, dass auf 300 €-Hardware aktuelle Games vernünftig laufen...das ist schlicht und einfach unrealistisch. Und wer Zocken als sein Hobby bezeichnet, sollte auch bereit sein, das entsprechende Geld zu investieren. An anderen Stellen, an denen man wirklich sparen kann und sollte, interessiert es komischerweise nicht, was es kostet (z.B. Zigaretten, Alkohol...etc.). In meinem Bekanntenkreis hat jeder, der öfter mal zockt, einen PC 500 € oder aufwärts rumstehen. Um es nochmal zu sagen, ich rede hier von aufwändigen Titeln mit guter Grafik und nicht von Browserspielen oder dergleichen.


----------



## Rabowke (12. November 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> [...]


Du verlierst gerade den Faden der Diskussion.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. November 2012)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Und genau DAS ist der Punkt! Wer sich nur einen Fiat leisten kann oder will, darf dann auch nicht rumjammern, dass er bei den 24h auf der Nordschleife keine Chance hat. Es ist immer eine Aufwand-Nutzen-Rechnung...jeder so wie er kann und möchte. Daher meine Aussage, dass man unter 500 € keinen vernünftigen Spiele-PC bekommt. Das ist Fakt! Ich kann nicht verlangen, dass auf 300 €-Hardware aktuelle Games vernünftig laufen...das ist schlicht und einfach unrealistisch. Und wer Zocken als sein Hobby bezeichnet, sollte auch bereit sein, das entsprechende Geld zu investieren. An anderen Stellen, an denen man wirklich sparen kann und sollte, interessiert es komischerweise nicht, was es kostet (z.B. Zigaretten, Alkohol...etc.). In meinem Bekanntenkreis hat jeder, der öfter mal zockt, einen PC 500 € oder aufwärts rumstehen. Um es nochmal zu sagen, ich rede hier von aufwändigen Titeln mit guter Grafik und nicht von Browserspielen oder dergleichen.



Mag schon sein, dass es bei dir im Bekanntenkreis so aussieht. Aber es geht hier um *Mehrheiten* - und hier sind Konsolen nunmal (weltweit gesehen) mit am verbreitetsten. In Mitteleuropa hast du noch verhältnismäßig viele PC Spieler, wesegen viele europäische Entwickler auch den PC ziemlich gut im Fokus haben (DICE, Daedalic, Related Designs, mit Abstrichen Crytek, usw.). Bei Entwicklern außerhalb von (Mittel)Europa sieht das dann doch schon wieder komplett anders aus. 
Um in deinem Bild zu bleiben: Für die kleine exklusive Gruppe der Daimler-Käufer wird es immer Entwickler geben die sich darauf spezialisieren, aber die große Masse hat eben nen normalen Wagen. Und für die wird eben auch hauptsächlich entwickelt, weil diese Menschen die viel breitere Käuferschicht sind. Das ist für den Besitzer eines High End PCs natürlich unbefriedigend, aber man kann auch nicht sagen, dass er das nicht gewusst hat als er 1000 Euro für Hardware ausgegeben hat. Neu ist die Entwicklung jetzt wahrlich nicht mehr. 

BTT: Valve lässt sich Zeit mit HL3 bzw. bleibt mit der Entwicklung des Spiels sehr lange hinterm Berg. Das ist auch gut so. Was voreilige Ankündigungen auslösen können hat der ewige Treppenwitz der Computerspielgeschichte Duke Nukem 4 Ever gezeigt. Valve soll nur mal machen und vielleicht gibt es irgendwann ein HL3. Wenn nicht, haben wir immer noch 2 Teile die zurecht als Meilensteine gelten. Lieber so als etwas Halbgares à la Quake 4, DN4E, etc.


----------



## Enisra (12. November 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ähm, das video hast du dir angesehen?


 
da man auf dem Bild schon den Gabe sehen kann, mein ich natürlich Bilder von den Prototypen oder zumindest ein neueres Artwork


----------



## Ebenenkugel (12. November 2012)

@tommy1977:

Also ich würde nicht gerade sagen, dass Konsolen schon nach einen Jahr veraltet sind. Ich würde diese Zeitspanne ungefähr auf 3 Jahre ansetzten, denn von der Hardware mögen sie bereits nach einen Jahr veraltet sein, weil sie vllt auch bei Release nicht so gut sind wie ein Highend PC sind. Aber der große Pluspunkt von Konsolen ist die gute Optimierung. Schau dir doch mal an, was immernoch mit dieser 7 Jahre alten Kiste möglich ist. Ein PC mit der gleichen Leistung wäre hoffnungslos veraltet. Die Konsolen stoßen seit 2 Jahren an ihre Grenzen und hemmen die Entwicklung spürbar. Aber 2-3 Jahre nach Release können sie immer noch gut mit PCs mithalten, auch wenn sie leistungstechnisch nicht mehr so gut sind, sie sind einfach besser optimiert, weil es nur ein System ist. Deshalb halten sich die Konsolen gut über 5 Jahre, danach ist es aber Zeit für eine neue Gerneration. Schau dir doch mal an was die Xbox 360 mit nur 512 MB Ram noch hinbekommt.


----------



## MrCry3Angel (12. November 2012)

@Ebenenkugel 
gebe dir vollkommen recht ! 
man schaut sich nur mal Assassin's Creed 3 an auf der 360  
klasse was die so alles rausholen "Hut ab"


----------



## Rising-Evil (12. November 2012)

Erst mal abwarten... 
so eine ähnliche Nachricht gab's doch schon vor gar nicht mal so langer Zeit, und es hat sich schlussendlich als Fake entpuppt


----------



## Phone83 (12. November 2012)

sie haben begonnen? wie soll man sowas verstehen...
Als sie das letze mal begonnen haben konnten wir jaaaaahhhre warten. und wir warten schon jahre auf einen neuen teil -.-


----------



## ING (12. November 2012)

im grunde sind wir genauso schlau wie vorher^^
das hl3 irgenwann mit neuer engine kommt war schon vorher klar und "entwicklung" kann auch planung oder nur konzeption bedeuten 



Bonkic schrieb:


> was meinst du wohl, weshalb die PC-EXKLUSIVEN spiele von blizzard dermaßen niedrige hardware-anforderungen stellen und sich bombastisch verkaufen? die bösen, angeblich limitierenden konsolen können da wohl nicht schuld sein.
> alleine schon dieses beispiel sollte dir zeigen, dass dieses dauernde gejammer ("buhuu, wir armen pcl'ler leiden unter der schwachen konsolen-hardware") schlicht und einfach totaler unsinn ist.


sry aber das stimmt nicht und das beispiel ist unfair gewählt was dir auch bewusst sein sollte 

die durchschnittliche grafik bei blizzard games rührt daher das es auch auf jedem "hausfrauen-rechner" laufen soll denn die gehören zur kundschaft, darüber hinaus lag der fokus bei blizzard nie auf der grafik. als gegenbeispiel könnte man crysis 1 bringen, wäre die entwicklung die letzen 5 jahre so weiter gegangen wie vorher hätten wir heute ganz andere games wie die aneinanderreihung von skripten, zwischensequenzen und quicktime events in blur optik.

es geht dabei nicht nur um die grafik sondern um *möglichkeiten*, man muss mehr leistung nicht zwangsläufig in bessere grafik stecken. so könnte man in cod statt ein paar dutzend, ein paar hundert ki soldaten aufeinander jagen. ein gta in dem jeder einzelne passant ein simuliertes leben ist die sich gegenseitig beeinflussen, jedes haus begehbar & zerstörbar ist und man von einem ende der stadt zum anderen gucken könnte...

all das wäre mit aktuellen pc systemen und den mitteln von heute durchaus machbar aber sie sind einfach nicht wirtschaftlich weil die konsolen das nicht mehr gebacken kriegen. stattdessen werden die resourcen darin investiert das letzte aus einer festen hardware zu holen die gute 10 jahre alt ist, es bleibt aber zu hoffen das sich die erfahrungen damit auf die nächste generation übertragen. das die technische entwicklung darüber hinaus weitgehend stagniert ist tatsache und wird da durch belegt das sich quasi jedes game zum 0815 actiontitel mit "standard gameplay" wandelt. die alternative würde sonst heißen das konsolenspieler anspruchslos sind


----------



## belakor602 (12. November 2012)

Haha da sieht man mal wieder was für eine Macth Communitys wie 4chan haben, ich glaube ich sollte mal die Pornhub-Gruppe zusammentrommeln


----------



## z3ro22 (12. November 2012)

ich fand es gut und gabe ist wie immer nett.


----------



## soldier1990 (13. November 2012)

also ich würd dem typ sogar geld schenken weil ich so oder so weiß das valve es nicht versauen würde haben sie bei noch keinem game gemacht


----------



## Bonkic (13. November 2012)

ING schrieb:


> sry aber das stimmt nicht und das beispiel ist unfair gewählt was dir auch bewusst sein sollte



finde ich ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht.
blizzard ist sogar ein absolut passendes beispiel. 

warum hat blizzard denn wohl so viel erfolg, als einer von nur sehr wenigen, reinen pc-entwicklern?
einmal natürlich, weil sie qualität abliefern und zum anderen, weil das gros der pc-besitzer ihre spiele auch spielen kann. 

von mir aus können wir auch valve selbst nehmen. die sind ebenfalls noch im pc-bereich äußerst erfolgreich.
aber technisch reißen portal und co. nun wirklich keine bäume aus - gemessen an dem, was theoretisch möglich wäre. 

beide könnten es sich problemlos erlauben, einen pc-exklusiven titel für 'high end"-hardware zu machen (bitte jetzt nicht über den begriff high end diskutieren). 
warum tun sie das nicht? weil es sich nicht lohnt, da nur ein winzig kleiner bruchteil der pc'ler das zu schätzen wüsste.


----------



## fonetica (13. November 2012)

jaaa jaaaaa da ist das diiing!! das sind ma neuigkeiten, sehr geil


----------



## billy336 (13. November 2012)

im grunde wusste es ja schon jeder aber trotzdem schön dass es endlich das offizierlle statement gab


----------



## Crysisheld (13. November 2012)

Pff HL3 kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Erstens mal hat man den Käufer damals belogen als man immer gesagt hat Episode 3 wird der Abschluss von HL2. Und zweitens, wenn ich mir den Trend so ansehe glaube ich einfach nicht, dass es jemals wieder ein Spiel wie HL2 - was ja wirklich Grandios war geben wird. Weder von der Atmosphäre noch spielerisch glaube ich, dass man HL2 toppen kann. Valve sollte es lieber nicht versuchen, sonst kommt nur so ne Wurst wie bei Diablo3 raus... Hat sich ja ziemlich schnell erledigt das Thema...


----------



## xNomAnorx (13. November 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Pff HL3 kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Erstens mal hat man den Käufer damals belogen als man immer gesagt hat Episode 3 wird der Abschluss von HL2.



Du klingst wie ein trotziges Kind 
Warte doch erstmal ab, bis die ersten handfesten Infos rauskommen (was hoffentlichen in den nächsten Jahren der Fall sein wird ). Dann kann man ja immer noch sagen, dass es einem nicht gefällt, das jetzt zu sagen ohne auch nur ein bisschen von dem Spiel zu wissen halt ich für leicht verfrüht


----------



## MarauderShields (13. November 2012)

Ich hoffe nur HL3 kommt bevor ich sterbe und noch Zeit habe es durchzuspielen. Viel mehr verlange ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr^^


----------



## MisterSmith (13. November 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum hat blizzard denn wohl so viel erfolg, als einer von nur sehr wenigen, reinen pc-entwicklern?
> einmal natürlich, weil sie qualität abliefern und zum anderen, weil das gros der pc-besitzer ihre spiele auch spielen kann....


 Fast alle Spiele bieten heutzutage die Möglichkeit die Grafikeinstellungen anzupassen, alle Spieler können also auch de facto alle Spiele die Grafikeinstellungen anbieten spielen, wenn bei Ihnen D3 läuft.

Zudem muss ich sagen, dass ich die Hardwareanforderungen für D3 wohl aufgrund meiner Internetleitung nicht erfülle, es gibt immer wieder kleine Lags und dass mit einer 32000'er Leitung und mit einem 10-20'er Ping. 

Außerdem hat Half-Life von Grund auf eine andere Zielgruppe und wenn die das mit einer ähnlichen Grafikqualität wie in WoW anbieten würden, hätte dieses andere Auswirkungen als bei (MMO)RPGs.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. November 2012)

Eben, dafür waren die Grafikeinstellungen ja mal erdacht, dass jeder es so einstellen kann, wie es zu seinem Rechner passt.
Und wenn jemand einen High-End Rechner hat, dann sollte es einen Grafikmodus geben (egal ob ultra oder wie auch immer), der dann einen aktuellen Rechner richtig fordert und auch eine außergewöhnliche Grafik bietet.
Und wer so einen Rechner eben nicht hat, der reguliert das runter. Deswegen hab ich die Diskussion nie verstanden.


----------

